# advice?



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

hi

i have a nissan bluebird 1983 station wagon

i was wondering if i can spice it up? is it worth it? can i do it? and what can i do?

as u proberly suggest get another car but i love my bluebird


if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if u luv your car den mod the hell out of it man.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

an 83 bluebird wagon? What engine does it have? maybe you can swap in the bb sr20det


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

i want pictures lol


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

this is all i know of what i have
83 series 2 nissan blue bird.....
its the one that came in the car umm
i got a manual...and this is what it says my engine is
model........L20B
type...... 4 cyl OHC

bore......85mm
stroke......86mm
capacity........1952cc
compressoin ration9.2.1

now i dont exactally know what that means im a rookie so if u could also compare and tell me what all that is that would be helpfull...
i'll also try and get some pics here


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

isnt that the engine that came in the datsun 510?


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

nup apparently it's only in the nissan bluebird1983-1985 models


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

so.......what do u guys think and can u tell me if the engine is any good to turbo or what eva remember its a old car hey


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*For what it's worth...*

The L20B engine was also used in the 1975-1977 Datsun 610. Your best bet might be to drop another engine in your car.

Calvin200sx


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

was it an awfull engine?and why would it be in a car 10 years newer if it has the same engine


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*Awful engine??*

I didn't say it was an awful engine. It is just that it will take quite a bit of work and $$ to make it fast. Anyway, below is a write-up from another who modified the L20B engine. One last thing, I know it is possible to turbocharge your motor. It has been done. But, I don't know how much it will cost or what kind of power it will make.


"Naturally, the engine bay received a lot of attention and the L20B four-cylinder is now completely rebuilt, from top to bottom. Pulled during the shell’s painting, the 2.0 liter motor was bored 0.040 of an inch over, so its displacement is now closer to 2.2 liters. The rotating assembly was then balanced, and 10:1 compression pistons were used to fill those four, bigger holes. Up top, a Datsun head modified to accept larger 42-mm intake and 35-mm exhaust valves was turned to mimic the Japan- and Australia-only L-series SSS A87 unit. It houses a ready-to-rev 8000rpm valve kit and 525-degree lift, 304-degree duration West Coast-ground camshafts. Of course, it’s also fully ported and polished for better airflow.

The fuel is delivered through a pair of 42-mm Weber side-draft carbs into London four-runner intake manifolds. The system gets modernized with a Nissan electronic distributor and fuel pump.

Other bolt-on upgrades include a header, complete 2.5-inch exhaust and sideways-mounted Sebring muffler.

These upgrades netted 138 bhp and 120 ft.-lbs. of torque on a dyno pull at Minnam Racing in Richmond, BC. "

Calvin200sx


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

hmmmm interesting.........yeah well i dont really want another engine as mine has lasted me for so long and is still going strong its such a reliable car


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

so is it possible to turbo and boost my car? and if so how much would u say it would cost? and what should i do


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

so... can anyone help me


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

hello!!! no one seems to be able to help me!


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

As I mentioned above, it is possible to turbocharge your engine. However, with the cost of fabrication of a manafold, IC and piping, downpipe, plus the engine management costs, your project will be very expensive. Available Turbo kits that contain everything but the engine managment components (which can cost up to $1,000 US) cost up to $4,000 US. In your case, I don't believe there are any kits available. So this means you will have to do this on your own. THat will cost much more for a quality job. Now if you want to Home Depot it, it maight cost less, but the quality will suck.

Calvin200sx


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

can you do it safely at home? and by ur self? i have a mate who helps me work on it and he is a mechanic


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

my 2 cents.

I've read in some older scc(sportcompactcar) were guys have gotten 200hp from that block n/a with a 1.6l head and a cam, and other mods.The head featured peanut shaped combustion cambers. I think the artical was called "one thin dime". Its was in a 510 but it would be another route or at least a starting point for more reseach to get you were you want with your engine.

I wish I could find that magazine but the old lady has thinned out my collection. calvin200sx is right though. It will cost some.
Try looking here for more info www.datnet.org . There is lots of info on older datsun engines and cars with specs and helpfull links.


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

ah so do u think it would be cheaper gettinga new car and doing it up or doing my bluebird up


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

just give me your money and i will order all your parts and test them out and tell you how they perform


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

dude im in australia! and i can do it my self as well but thanks for the offer


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

so do you think i should do it or go for a new car and its not worth it? what about you guys opinion


----------



## Magnacrash (Sep 28, 2004)

*Upgrades*

Jeez... Dragging this post up from the depths.... 

Theres 2 things you gotta know when modding a car. It's gotta breathe and it's gotta fart.

Hunt down a set of SU/Hitachi Twin Carbs. A lot that I have seen for sale were complete with an intake manifold. Try and stay clear of the Webbers.. While they are an excelent carby, any further mods to the motor will require work to the carbs. And they are bit expensive.
You could be looking to pay anywhere from $100 to $800 for the SU/Hitachi carbs depending on condition etc.

The other thing to look at would be the exhaust.... You can still buy factory spec extractors for the L20B motor... Somewhere around the $300 for them. You may or may not have to get the exhaust fully redone. This could set you back around the $700 mark for a 2" system including the extractors.

You didn't say what gearbox you are running.. If you have the factory 3 speed auto, all I can say is "GET RID OF IT".... They are a pretty good gearbox, but they suck if you want to start modding the engine. You should be able to get a 5 speed manual from a TRX of the same vintage without too much trouble. Wouldset you back somewhere aroun the $250. That should include the peddle cluster, clutch master cylinder as well as the nuts and bolts to fit it. If you are lucky they may even throw in drive shaft as well.

If you have not already done it, you can get rear diff from a TRX series as well. The ratio is slightly different to the standard diff for the auto. But if you got the 5 speed gearbox then it pulls the speedo back into line. You get the bonus of disk brakes on the rear then as well.

Buy the time you get all that fitted and tuned, the car should have a bit more get up and go. You aint gonna be doing burn outs in third gear, but you should have power when you need/want it.


----------

